
NSA Chief Bet Money on AT&T as It Spied on You (2014) - sidko
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/11/03/nsa-chief-cashed-in-on-at-t-as-it-spied-on-you.html
======
citizensixteen
>At the same time Gen. Keith Alexander was running the National Security
Agency, the United States’ biggest spying outfit, he was also trading stocks
in an obscure technology company that had a sweetheart deal with one of the
NSA’s most important sources of intelligence—the global phone and Internet
giant AT&T.

Is that a conflict of interest?

